# It's First Time. I would like to have some advice.



## vulcano22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey MP Buddies,

I got the grow kit from a friend and it's my first time. I just put the seed 0,5~1 cm beneath the soil. 

I got 5 fruit automatic auto flowering.

Thanks in advance for all the help here.

:aok: 

View attachment 2014-09-22 16.51.56.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-09 12.40.18.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-09 12.39.54.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-22 16.51.41.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-09 12.40.26.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mount that light horizontally,the ballast on those get pretty warm. If you mount it horizontally the ballast will stay cooler and you will have better light distribution.
 You should be using a 6500k bulb for veg, the 2700k bulb would be for flower.


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 22, 2014)

MR1, I just did it 36 hours ago. Do you think i'm doing it right here?


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 22, 2014)

I gonna change the bulb position to horizontal right now. By the way i'm a newbie and have no idea how long it need to start grow. The Seedbank said its 9 weeks cicle. 

Thanks you very much for the help!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to The Passion  A few tips for you starting out. First, I hate the seed starters that you are using as they will drown seedlings very quickly because they hold water like a sponge. That said, people still have success with those, so just be very careful to not over water them. You want to keep them only moist, not wet.

Second; That light there is not the best light for "vegging" Mj as the light spectrum is what is typically used for flowering. It is not the worst though so don't panic. It will work for them as seedlings but I highly recommend that you look into getting another one (or 3) that are in the 6500K spectrum. The light will not look warm/yellowish but will be bright, blue/white looking. MJ is a high energy plant that is very need specific. It is not at all like any house plants. It needs A LOT OF LIGHT to do its thing. 

We have a formula ffor the light needs of growing Mj: You need a MINIMUM of 3000 lumens per square foot of grow space for "vegging" your plants, and a MINIMUM of 5000 lumens per square foot for flowering. It appears that you have a tent that is about 1meter by 1meter. That is real close to a 4'x4' which is 16 square feet off lighted space. For proper vegging, you will need lighting that is producing 48,000 lumens or more. I suspect the light that you are using is only producing about 10,000-15,000 lumens. Now that will be fine for now as the seeds germ and begin to grow, but once they get bigger, you will quickly need to ramp up the lumens.

You can either buy several more of those lights to fill the space above the plants, or get a few for vegging and then get a different kind of light for flowering, which will need a minimum of 80,000 lumens. You can get more of those big CFL lights (half in the 6500K, half in the 2700K) or you can get one 600w HPS with an enclosed reflective hood that can be ventilated to remove the heat that is created. The CFLs have no way to isolate and ventilate the heat that they produce. They are also not as efficient as the HPS lights.

There is so much more that I can tell you but I don't know how much you already know about growing Mj. However, if you are inexperienced at indoor growing, or growing in general, then I suggest that you read all that you can and try to learn as much as you can. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you Hushpuppy and MR1!

I'll try to get a 600hps and reflectors. It's so fascinating to learn about PH, heating, how to start germination. 

Guys, I leave the seed start in "normal water" for a few minutes then I put the seed in about 0.5 cm. The bulb is working 18 hours a day. 

How long you think it could be "starting"? 
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

You could see a sprout in a day or two or it can take a week. You should leave your light on 24 hrs.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 23, 2014)

You should also start autos in whatever pot you plan on finishing them in...  I prefer 1.5 gallon minimum but have had my best results from 2 gal pots....   the deeper the better to give plenty of room for the tap root....  good luck  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

You really need a reflector for your light, too.  Right now you are wasting a lot of the light as 1/2 of it is going towards the ceiling without a reflector.  Like mentioned, that is not quite the right bulb for when the plant first starts out.

I would encourage you to do some serious reading and studying.  It is critical that autos be kept as happy and as stress free as possible.  This is only accomplished by a grow room that is dialed in.  A dialed in grow room only happens with knowledge about what constitutes a good environment.  There is so much more to growing than simply putting seeds into peat cubes and putting whatever light you have overhead.  You need a separate little space that is for the plants only.  

Turn your light to 20 hours a day.  The plants will probably take longer than 9 weeks.  The breeders tend to be a bit optimistic with flowering times.

There are some books here that you should read:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69335


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

I just did an auto run and tried an experiment that I "believe" was positive in my results. I started my plants in smaller containers of medium until they got going good (about 2wks) then gently slid them out of that container (2.5ltr pot) and set into a larger container which held roughly 16-20ltrs of medium (I use coco coir/pearlite). I kept them under 24hrs of light until they began to alternate the leaf nodes and show preflowers. Shortly after that, they began to flower (were at about 5wks from seed germ when flowering began) and at that point I switched the lighting, using a timer, so that at 11am they turned off for 5hrs, then turned back on. They did quite well and so ffar my 2 plants have produced about 6oz (dry weight), and I still have more to harvest off one of them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

I also ffound that with my 2 plants, I did some training (lst and tying down) of one of the plants. The result was double the yield of the plant that got no training. The plant on the right in the pic was not trained. the plant on the left was and produced the yield that is in the second pic and there is still about half as much still on the plant as I am giving it another week or two to ripen those buds that I left still on the plant.  

View attachment BBauto9-3-14.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_193917_358.jpg


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you very much to everyone here. I'm really enjoying all the studying, tips and experience. I gonna try to figure out a 600HPS and reflectors for the next week. 

I have a question about the time to move that for a gallon and the nutrients.

It's the 6° day today and look what I got!

Thank you very much! 

View attachment 2014-09-24 12.56.10.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-24 12.56.27.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-24 12.56.39.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-24 12.56.55.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-24 12.57.20.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-24 12.57.34.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice  Now 6c is a bit too cool for them little ones to stay growing. Right now it is critical to keep them kids warm. Make sure you are about 24-27c in your grow space. You say you have a question about the time to move that for a gallon??? Do you mean when should you put those rooters into soil? I would say to keep them moist and warm (but not hot) for a good 7-10 days, or until you see little white roots poking out anywhere. At that point, its time to put them in soil.


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for the precious information!

I just put a Reflector but would like some advice how could I be managing the position? I'm figuring out a new 600hps for the next 2 weeks. I have to say I'm really happy to watch them growing everyday and learn more.

Thank you!
:vap-red vapor: 

View attachment 2014-09-26 09.02.31.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-26 09.02.49.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-26 09.03.07.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-26 09.03.15.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-26 09.04.02.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 26, 2014)

Get them babies in some keg cups of dirt....   make sure you put drain holes in the bottom and bury 1/2 to 3/4 of that stem under the dirt...


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks brother!

I was just wondering if I could put the lights down to have more light. How could I know the best position?

Thanks in advance! :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, the light needs to be closer.  See how long the stems are getting?  This means that the light is too far away or that you do not have enough light.  However at this point, they do not need a big light.  Get a smaller CFL bulb in a reflector and get them close to the babies.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2014)

You can get the lights close without issue so long as they don't get hot. I would say that light can be about 6" above them without any problem, but the best way to tell is to put your hand ove the plants where you are almost touching them, with your palm down. then move the light down and feel how warm your hand gets on the back of it. When your hand begins to feel uncomfortable from the heat of the light, then raise it back up a couple inches and that is where the plants will be comfortable. If you don't have a small fan on them, then its time to get one on them, running on low


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for all your help!

It's been 12 days! 

Hushpuppy thanks for the advice! The fan make it pretty cool and its lovely to watch then dancing! The Hemp Goddess I get it! This trick with hands is great! I appreciate.

JustAnotherAntMarching I got the Gallons, but wich one? :farm:

I'm planning to get a 600HPS next week. What do you think I really need now?

Thank you very much for your help. 

:vapleaf: 

View attachment 2014-10-02 23.03.06.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-02 23.01.11.jpg


View attachment vai.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking good so far man, I would do what JAAM said about the solo cups, and lower the light some more using the back of the hand technique from THG.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2014)

When you get your HPS light, make sure you get a reflector fixture that is enclosed and vented as these lights generate a lot of heat. You will need to get a fixture with the 6" vents and then get a centrifugal fan that will pull about 400-500cfm. You will need fflex hose to connect the fan to the light. I'm not sure how much you know on this but you will need to set the fan up outside your tent and connect it through one of the vent holes in the upper part of the tent to the light ffixture with flex hose. This will pull the air out of the tent through the light so that you keep the heated air from building up inside the tent. It also cools the light bulb which extends its life, and it will cause fresh air to be pulled in at the bottom of the tent so that the plants have fresh air all the time.

You will need to remove the heated and used air from the room in which you have the grow tent so that it doesn't build up in the room or the tent will stay hot. You have some time before you really need these items (HPS light, exhaust fan, flex hose) so don't worry if you cant get it right away. you have several weeks yet (about 4-6 before switching to flower).

Don't fforget that as the seedlings grow and get closer to the light, you will need to move it up so that they don't get too hot. If you haven't done it yet, now is the time to decide on your medium and grow method, and your nutrients.


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just got a new HPS 400! :chuck:

The babies are 16! 

Lads, I would like to ask how much water for day a plant? Also should I be on 20 hours light a day?

Thank you very much for everyone here. You make it so simple and inspiring for me.

:vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment 2014-10-07 18.07.09.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.14.36.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.14.46.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.14.54.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.15.14.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.15.21.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-07 18.15.30.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 7, 2014)

Move that light down son ....12" to the top of the plant or so.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 7, 2014)

you deffinitely need to get the light closer to them. Try to stay about 30-40cm away from them, but feel the radiant heat from the light by placing your hand over the tallest plant top with your palm just touching the top of the plant. Hold it there for about 20seconds. If you hand get uncomffortably warm then raise the light up until the light isn't uncomfortable to your hand. That is the maximum height for the light to stay to the plants.

You will need to keep the light on 24hrs ffor the next 3-5 weeks. If the plants are Autoflower then they will begin to show small flowers(white pistil hairs sticking out the tops off all of the top growth) between 3rd and 5th week. When they do, switch your light schedule to 20hrs on and 4hrs off. Iff by the 5th week, they don't show the beginnings of flowers by the end of the 5th week then go ahead and switch the lights to 20on/4off and they should begin popping out flowers. This is how I do mine


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 7, 2014)

Also I noticed a couple water spots on the leaves in one picture. You need to be careful to not get water droplets on the leaves as that will magnify the light just like a lens and burn the leaves. 

I noticed that the light fixture you have is a open hood rather than an enclosed, vented hood. These are generally more diffficult to maintain comfortable temperatures in a grow space. At this point ventilation is critically important. You need to have a centrifugal fan mounted at the top of the tent to pull the heated, co2 depleterd air out of the tent, so that cool fresh air can be pulled in through the openings in the bottom of the tent. You will also need a small fan to set within the tent to blow around the plants to keep fresh air to them and to keep heat from building up around them. One off the small tower fans that oscillates would be ideal for your space. but for the ventilation *you will need a centrifugal fan like this*; http://www.discount-hydro.com/blauberg-inline-mixed-flow-fan/

*Dont get a fan like this:* http://www.discount-hydro.com/inline-duct-fans/


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 10, 2014)

I would like to thank you for every tip and clarification of what to do and how to be a better grower. 400hps heats up a lot! Its on 24H! :laugh: The temperature and humidity rose from 22 ° / 65 % to 30 /50% . I realized that there are some yellow spots on lower leaves also the edges are curling. I'm using a fan to ease the situation as still do not have money to buy an internal fan , carbon filter. I wonder if anyone knows an alternative way while these products do not have. I would also ask about how to manage the daily amount of water for the plant. What do you suggest? 

View attachment 2014-10-10 08.12.38.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.12.57.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.13.08.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.13.20.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.13.27.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.13.35.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-10 08.15.04.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2014)

We are glad to help   They can take the heat if you put some kind of fan blowing on them, and right now you don't have to have the carbon filter, just the exhaust fan will do so that you continually circulate the air from within to the outside of the tent. Without that, they will not make it through flowering in that kind of heat. If nothing else, ffor now open the door and place a box ffan or standing ffan so that it blows air onto the plants from outside the tent where its cooler. That will give them relief from the heat and will give them fresh air. 

Those plants will take up differing amounts of water for different conditions. Look at the soil then stick you finger into it as deep as you can without damaging roots, and feel the moisture of the soil. If it is moist, don't water. If it is dry, water them thoroughly and then wait until they are dry again. Check each plant so that you know what each one is doing. Eventually you will be able to tell just by looking at them if they are thirsty or hungry. Your humidity sounds ok for now.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2014)

Is that your thermometer hanging in the middle of the pic above the plants? If so, your temps are not as bad as they appear. The radiant heat from the light will heat up the thermometer box and give you a higher reading than the actual air temp. If you will move it to where it doesn't have the light shining directly on it(but not close to the light ffixture), then give it a day to normalize, you will be able to see the actual air temp.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Vulcano22, if you are good with electrical you could remove the ballast connected to the light and extend the wiring so you can place the ballast outside of your tent.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2014)

that is a good idea  That would certainly remove a good amount of heat. And its not difficult to do.


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hushpuppy and MR1,

Thank you very much. Babies are getting really big day after day. I feel like they are 2x bigger than 3 days ago :vap-bobby_on_the_be

The temp is about 26° / 60 Humidity. I just put a fan running 24/7 as the light does.

I just took these pictures few minutes ago.

Any suggestions?

Thank you very much! 

View attachment 2014-10-13 00.34.40.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-13 23.59.46.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-14 00.00.21.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-14 00.00.32.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-14 00.00.43.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-14 00.00.57.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-14 00.01.10.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 13, 2014)

The kids are looking happy.  I may have already asked this before but cant find it at the moment, What kind of soil do you have them in? What kind of nutrients are you planning on using to feed them?


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey Hushpuppy! 

I'm using Biobizz. The soil is Lightmix, also i'm using Biogrow, Bio Bloom and Top Max. 

As a Beginner I might say its quite easy. I'm just following their charts.  

They start to smell today! eace:

22 days, Lights are running over 24/7. I have some curly on the leaves, so I'm just wondering its time to change the scheme. 

What do you think?

Thank you very much. :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

There is a bit of leaf curl beginning but it is hard to say if that is a problem or not. I wouldn't do anything right now. Just let them grow. Iff you don't have any dolomite lime then you need to get a small bag of it. Make sure it is dolomite not hydrated. You will need to add about 1 Tbsp of the lime to the top of the soil and then work it into the soil. This will supply magnesium for them and will help balance the pH.


----------

